# Crete



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

For the information of anyone who would consider Crete for a tour. We over wintered there this last winter and found it a wonderful place.

It is a beautiful island, with dramatic scenery, and a cultural and archaeological history second to nowhere in Europe. Although it contains the southernmost part of Europe I wouldn’t recommend it as a winter destination for those that like to sit in the sun. It may be on the same latitude as Rabat in Maroc the weather is changeable to say the least in the winter months. There was strong sun for an hour or two most days but also rain and on one occasion snow at sea level. We only found one campsite that was open in the winter, and that only had one other van on it. We wild camped for almost all the time there. It is a wild camping paradise. 


Here’s a list of some of the wilding sites we used on Crete (and two pay ones) I have only included the most interesting or in and near cities as the rest of the island is a wilding paradise, even more so than the Peloponnese and every village seems to have water with many taps and fountains at the roadsides as well. We only found one campsite open the whole time. All places mentioned are accessible in an 8mtr van. Many though I suspect will not be so easily accessible in summer season. We stayed 7.5 weeks on the island thoroughly enjoyed it. The whole of that time I doubt if we saw more than a dozen vans and those were only to wave to as we passed, of those maybe 4 or 5 were brits.

Festos (Minoan Palace) 35.05165, 24.81090 quiet, scenic, bins.

Agia Triada 35.05889, 24.79249 alternative to Festos, more secluded, approach from Festos direction ONLY! Bins.

Kato Zakros 35.09685, 26.23542 carpark on the side of road at the head of dead man’s gorge. Water, bins very quiet road. Also possible over nighting on the magical bay of Kato Zakros itself (35.09613, 26.26324) i you don’t fancy the 1.5 hour walk down the gorge. The gorge itself is spectacular but you need boots!

Ierapetra 35.00650, 25.73974 on harbour/beach, municipal WIFI 5 mins city centre.

Agia Galini 35.09582, 24.68867 on harbour WC, water, municipal WIFI

Rethymno 35.37298, 24.47258 sea view, below castle walls, 5 mins Venetian harbour and lovely city centre, Open WIFI form nearby tavernas.

Mone Arkadiou 35.30879, 24.62873 very interesting and historic monastery, worth a visit, very quiet over night on car park. 

Iraklio 35.34169, 25.14060 Harbour car park 3 euros 24hrs (6 if you don’t fit into the largish bays) WC, Cretan capital, 5 mins Venetian harbour, 10 minutes world famous Archeological museum and city centre, 2 minutes to bus station and buses (3 euro) out to Knossos Palace. 

Psychro, Diktaian Cave on Lassithi plateau, (Cave and plateau very interesting) adjacent tavernas with wifi.

Agios Nikolaos 35.18726, 25.71828 Marina, 6 euro 24 hr, (including EHU and hot showers, WC, WIFI) water extra all the Brit yachties makes this a piece of the UK on Crete!!! You need to ask at the car park kiosk or marina office to be let in.

Chania 1. 35.51730, 24.02431 car park in shadow of city walls, nearby tavernas and Wifi, 5 mins historic and picturesque venetian harbour, 10 mins to one of the most charming old cities on Crete, could stay a number of nights (see Chania 2 for services and single night stay).

Chania 2. 35.51873, 24.01395 sea car park, WC, water, bins. 2 mins old veniatian harbour and city.

Kalathas 35.54830, 24.06296 tiny harbour and beach, very pleasant spot, squat WCs on beach, water on harbour.

Falasarnia 35.49485, 23.58244 large quiet spot, fantastic view of bay and easy access to one of the biggest and best beaches on Crete

Gerani 35.52039, 23.88918 car park on beach, water

On the Peloponnese 

Patras 38.24098, 21.72515 quiet, sea front beach, 10 mins walk city centre. Bins, water and grey water dump the other side of swimming pool building where buses park. Handy for city and ferry.

Korinthos (modern Corinth) 37.94045, 22.93890 on harbour, 5 mins city centre. Bins.

Dick


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for that Glandwr.


How easy was the journey there?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice one Dick, sounds like an epic tour and some great info there. :thumbup:

Replied to your PM, thanks. 


Pete


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*crete*



patp said:


> Wow! Thanks for that Glandwr.
> 
> How easy was the journey there?


we love the greak islands

tell us how you got there with the van

barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What sort of money do you have to part with for the ferry?

Andy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ferries from Pireaus (Athens) 4 a day 2 to Chania and 2 to Heraclion, all overnight 8/9 hours arrive early next morning. These run every day all year. There is also one once a week on Wednesdays from Gythio (halfway down the Peloponnese) that goes to Kissamore on the west of the Island. That does not run Dec/Jan though. The lines are Anek, Minoan and Lane (Kissamos). Return is around 450-500 euro. DON'T be tempted to book through an agency like Goferry, go direct to the lines themselves much cheaper. There are also big discounts for early bookings.

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Ferries from Pireaus (Athens) 4 a day 2 to Chania and 2 to Heraclion, all overnight 8/9 hours arrive early next morning. These run every day all year. There is also one once a week on Wednesdays from Gythio (halfway down the Peloponnese) that goes to Kissamore on the west of the Island. That does not run Dec/Jan though. The lines are Anek, Minoan and Lane (Kissamos). Return is around 450-500 euro. DON'T be tempted to book through an agency like Goferry, go direct to the lines themselves much cheaper. There are also big discounts for early bookings.
> 
> Dick


Dick

Thanks. Interesting to note that the Gythio ferry still operates via Kythira, although Lane timetable for this year not out yet - same old system:wink2:, but looking at last years timetable they also operated to/from Kalamata.

Geoff


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Reading Dick's write up brought back many happy memories of our trip in 2010. The info's a bit dated but some might find it useful.

See http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/937/30/

Don


----------

